# Pressemeldung: Torfrock und VILSA spenden DGzRS



## Anglerboard-Team (5. Dezember 2007)

Pressemeldung

*Spendenübergabe bei den Seenotrettern 
Eindrucksvolle Spende überreicht - Unplugged-Konzert in der Werfthalle​*






Eine gemeinsame Spende in Höhe von 43.333 Euro überreichten am Mittwoch, dem 5. Dezember 2007, die Musiker der Gruppe "Torfrock" sowie Henning Rodekohr von der VILSA Gruppe an die Deutsche Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger (DGzRS) in Bremen. Dr. Bernd Anders, Geschäftsführer der Seenotretter, nahm zwei Schecks in Höhe von 33.333 Euro und 10.000 Euro entgegen.

Seit einem Jahr kooperiert der Getränkehersteller VILSA Brunnen aus dem niedersächsischen Bruchhausen-Vilsen  unter dem Slogan "VILSA tut doppelt gut" erfolgreich mit den Seenotrettern. Als Ergebnis daraus wurde nun eine großzügige Spende in Höhe von 33.333 Euro überreicht, womit das Gesamtspendenvolumen des Unternehmens auf nahezu 50.000 Euro gesteigert wurde. 

„Es gibt unzählige wertvolle Möglichkeiten, sich sozial zu engagieren. Wir wollen etwas unterstützen, das nicht in der Ferne liegt, sondern ein soziales Engagement, was in unserer norddeutschen Heimat verankert ist,“ so Henning Rodekohr, Gesellschafter der VILSA Gruppe. „Vor allem die Tatsache, dass die humanitäre Organisation DGzRS keinerlei staatliche Förderung erhält, sondern sich einzig aus Spenden finanziert, hat unsere Entscheidung maßgeblich mitgetragen.“

Auch die norddeutsche Kultrockgruppe "Torfrock" engagiert sich seit langem auf vielfältige Weise für das Rettungswerk. So spielten die vier Musiker im September 2007 in Bruchausen-Vilsen mit Unterstützung des Sponsors VILSA Brunnen ein Benefizkonzert für die Seenotretter, dessen Gesamterlös in Höhe von 10.000 Euro nun überreicht wurde. Im Anschluss daran ließen es sich die "Torfrocker" nicht nehmen, für die Mitarbeiter in der Werfthalle der DGzRS ein kurzes Unplugged-Konzert zu geben. Neben ihren Hits "Beinhart" und "Volle Granate Renate" intonierten sie ihre neueste Komposition "Search and Rescue" - einen Song, den sie speziell den Rettungsmännern an der Küste gewidmet haben.


"Wir kommen von der Waterkant und wir sind echte Fans der Seenotretter," ergriff Klaus Büchner, Sänger von "Torfrock", stellvertretend für alle vier Musiker das Wort. "Wir sind von ihrer Arbeit fasziniert und haben eine gewaltige Portion Respekt vor dem Mut, aber auch der Professionalität und der Coolness, mit der die Jungs auf den Seenotkreuzern ihren harten Job Tag für Tag machen. Das verdient die Unterstützung aller und wir von 'Torfrock' wollen dabei sein!"

„Wir freuen uns sehr, dass VILSA und ,Torfrock' auch im nächsten Jahr ihr Engagement fortsetzen wollen,"  bedankte sich DGzRS-Geschäftsführer Dr. Bernd Anders. "Beide sind typisch norddeutsche Institutionen, die hervorragend zur DGzRS passen."


----------

